# Whole Home DVR order gone mad!



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Geez…. I don’t think this can be right!

First I have to say that after talking to 5 people at DirecTV over the last week that they have been exceptionally nice. Even after some really stupid things that don’t relate to my question now they really have been much easier to talk to than in the past when I’ve dealt with them!

Now for the confusion… 

I just tried to order the ‘real MRV’. I already have MRV on my account so I could use it with my Ethernet network but figured I’d do the real thing so I could connect one the HR22s that doesn’t have access to Ethernet. I also need to have a SWM16 installed because being the compulsive person I am I stopped by a local dealer and he had a bunch of HR24-500s so – I had to buy one…. (Well, pay $200 for the lease) Bottom line is I need the MRV hardware for my 3 HR22s, 1 R16 and 2 HR24s and an extra DECA adapter for my Internet connection.

I currently only have a SWM LNB so I can only use 8 tuners – thus the need for the SWM16.

When I called the first person I talked to said no problem – She’d put in the order and it would $99 +$49 installation. I said sign up me up! 

After being on hold for while she came back and said that for some reason their system wasn’t allowing her to do the normal order for ‘Whole Home DVR’. I suggested that may be because I already had the ‘unsupported’ Whole Home DVR service on my account or that I had too many receivers? She checked and tried and checked etc but then finally said she talked to her supervisor and the problem was the too many tuners for the install and that she would have to have someone from tech support put the order in. She put a bunch of stuff in the notes and then sent me to tech support.

Once in tech support they were unsure why she sent me to them but I explained it all again and then this person played around trying to get it to go through. After a while she said she had to get with her supervisor to get it straightened out…

After a while on hold she came back and said she had it all set and the total would be $79! I said that doesn’t sound right – I asked her if it should be the $99 + $49 and she said no. I asked if that LOW price was going to cover the 4 DECA adapters, SWM16, splitters and all and she said yes it would cover all of that! I annoyed her a bit and asked 2 or 3 times because I couldn’t see how it would be so low… 

So – I paid the $79 and she set me up with an appointment. I’m figuring that this can’t be right but I’ll just have to wait and see…

Then I get an email confirming my order… What the hell? Can this be even close to what it is supposed to be? Any words of wisdom for me? Not sure what to do now?

Email confirming my order:

Great news, we have placed your order for a new receiver! 

Please review the summary of your order below. If you need to change your order, please call us at 1-800-531-5000 at least 24 hours before your scheduled installation appointment. Making changes less than 24 hours prior to your installation may cause your installation appointment to be rescheduled.

If you requested standard professional installation, a DIRECTV installer will: 
•	Route cable from your DIRECTV satellite dish to your TV and receiver through an exterior wall or from your basement or attic, and set up a connection to an existing phone jack within 25 feet of the receiver
•	Connect one TV to each DIRECTV® Receiver
•	Install a Low Noise Block (LNB) converter, if necessary
•	Relocate the receiver you have now to another room, if you have already requested it
Please remember that you must maintain DVR Service if you ordered a DIRECTV Plus® DVR or HD Access if you ordered a DIRECTV® HD Receiver. If you ordered a DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR, you must maintain both services on your account. By doing so, you will be able to take full advantage of the amazing features on your new receiver. 

Your order includes a DIRECTV on DEMAND Internet Connection Kit. Soon you'll be able to watch your favorite shows and movies on your own schedule. Please make sure you have the following before your equipment arrives: 
•	Broadband Internet connection (speed - 750 Kbps or higher)
•	Broadband router with available Ethernet port
Thank you for your order. You're now ready to experience TV like you've never seen it before.

Other Important Details To Remember 
Please Review Your Order
Your installer will arrive between 12:00 PM - 4:00 PM on Saturday, July 10, 2010. To reschedule your installation appointment, visit directv.com/schedule or call 1-800-531-5000.
Please make sure to review the terms and conditions of your order. 
Order Date: 7/5/2010
DIRECTV Order Confirmation Number: XXXXXXXXX
DIRECTV Account Number: XXXXXXXX 

YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTION 
1	Internet Connection Kit	$25.00 1	DIRECTV® Slimline Dish	$0.00 Equipment Total	$25.00 
ADDITIONAL 
Installation Fee	$49.00 Delivery & Handling Fee	$0.00 Tax	$5.07 Order Total Paid*	$79.07


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

You'll probably want to talk with the install company before they come to be sure they bring a SWM 16 and NOT DO 2 SWM 8s.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Frankly I don't know what to say.
Who knows what the installer will have on the truck for this service call.
The SWiM-16 won't show up on your order, but :shrug:
"Seems like" having the whole home DVR service [unsupported] has caused a system glitch, and getting the "Connected Home Networking", should have had a line item.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> You'll probably want to talk with the install company before they come to be sure they bring a SWM 16 and NOT DO 2 SWM 8s.


Thanks - not 2 SWM8s because that would create 2 MRV clouds right?

Will DirecTV tell me who the installer is so I can call them?


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Frankly I don't know what to say.
> Who knows what the installer will have on the truck for this service call.
> The SWiM-16 won't show up on your order, but :shrug:
> "Seems like" having the whole home DVR service [unsupported] has caused a system glitch, and getting the "Connected Home Networking", should have had a line item.


Crazy - right?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> Thanks - not 2 SWM8s because that would create 2 MRV clouds right?
> 
> Will DirecTV tell me who the installer is so I can call them?


I "think" 2 SWM 8s cause DVRs to not all see each other & like you point out, not be on the same cloud.

Installers sometimes call you prior.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> Geez&#8230;. I don't think this can be right!
> 
> First I have to say that after talking to 5 people at DirecTV over the last week that they have been exceptionally nice. Even after some really stupid things that don't relate to my question now they really have been much easier to talk to than in the past when I've dealt with them!
> 
> ...


I just went over the 8 tuner limit and had DTV come out and upgrade the system with a SWiM16. The order did not list the SWiM 16, but the notes to the installer said that a SWiM16 was to be installed. I called back latter to verify this with a differnt CSR and they confirmed a SWim16. When the installer called to verify his arrival time he also confrimed the notes said SWiM16. Installatoin went smoothly with no problems.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

<Yoda>
End badly, this will.
</Yoda>

This order isn't anywhere close to being right. The only thing that it's setup to cover is the truck roll ($49) and the ICK ($25). NOTHING more. No SWiM16, no additional decas, nada. Just the ICK.

Your going to need to spin the wheel and try again.

I'm betting that going unsupported is blocking the CSRs from adding the proper WHDVR install work order. Doug or one of the other mods can confirm, but the CSR first will need to shut down your unsupported MRV, then process the WHDVR service order. I also think that it will need to remain off until the actual installation takes place.

So it should be $99 for WHDVR service +$25 for ICK +$49 for installation.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I had an order go someone like that for just $3.00 less, which could have been taxes.

If I were you I would NOT cancel it and wait for the truck to arrive (or an installer's phone call) to see what they are bringing to your house. Once they arrive walk around the whole setup and agree to what gets done. You can still cancel at this point since no work has been done.

In my case (and YMMV) I got a new antenna, LNB, SWiM, three DECA's and a PI all installed for that price.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

azarby said:


> I just went over the 8 tuner limit and had DTV come out and upgrade the system with a SWiM16. The order did not list the SWiM 16, but the notes to the installer said that a SWiM16 was to be installed. I called back latter to verify this with a differnt CSR and they confirmed a SWim16. When the installer called to verify his arrival time he also confrimed the notes said SWiM16. Installatoin went smoothly with no problems.


Great - maybe I'm just being paranoid! Maybe I'll give them a call tonight and ask them what I ordered.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

RobertE said:


> <Yoda>
> End badly, this will.
> </Yoda>
> 
> ...


I hear ya - that's why I posted here. You'd think the order would at least mention something about MRV, DECA or SWM!

I suggested to them to remove the WHDVR and then try to add the order but she said that 'wouldn't be necessary'.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

john18 said:


> I had an order go someone like that for just $3.00 less, which could have been taxes.
> 
> If I were you I would NOT cancel it and wait for the truck to arrive (or an installer's phone call) to see what they are bringing to your house. Once they arrive walk around the whole setup and agree to what gets done. You can still cancel at this point since no work has been done.
> 
> In my case (and YMMV) I got a new antenna, LNB, SWiM, three DECA's and a PI all installed for that price.


More hope! Maybe the whole story is in the notes and all be as it should in the world.

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> I hear ya - that's why I posted here. You'd think the order would at least mention something about MRV, DECA or SWM!
> 
> I suggested to them to remove the WHDVR and then try to add the order but she said that 'wouldn't be necessary'.


I have to think that since it really is a back door into the system, that this is the problem and agree with Robert.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> I hear ya - that's why I posted here. You'd think the order would at least mention something about MRV, DECA or SWM!
> 
> I suggested to them to remove the WHDVR and then try to add the order but she said that 'wouldn't be necessary'.


I'll say she wouldn't be correct. 

If the installer wishes to keep getting a paycheck, a SWiM16 isn't going to leave his truck (assuming he even has one to begin with) without a line item on his workorder. That is one of several items that is damn near tracked by serial number. He's not going to part with it without a papertrail.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

RobertE said:


> I'll say she wouldn't be correct.
> 
> If the installer wishes to keep getting a paycheck, a SWiM16 isn't going to leave his truck (assuming he even has one to begin with) without a line item on his workorder. That is one of several items that is damn near tracked by serial number. He's not going to part with it without a papertrail.


You're right! That's what happened to me. Also once a work order is generated, nothing on earth can change it. You have to cancel and start over.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

john18 said:


> If I were you I would NOT cancel it and wait for the truck to arrive (or an installer's phone call) to see what they are bringing to your house. Once they arrive walk around the whole setup and agree to what gets done. You can still cancel at this point since no work has been done.


Very BAD advice. You're going to do nothing but waste the installer's time and money, when there's no way he's going to be able to complete the job and get paid. Plus, the OP will be wasting his own time.

ALWAYS get the work order correct! Don't screw the installer over by accepting a work order that you know isn't right.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> Very BAD advice. You're going to do nothing but waste the installer's time and money, when there's no way he's going to be able to complete the job and get paid. Plus, the OP will be wasting his own time.
> 
> ALWAYS get the work order correct! Don't screw the installer over by accepting a work order that you know isn't right.


Agreed.

I've seen that "manuever" attempted by a few others, and no one wins in the end.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> I have to think that since it really is a back door into the system, that this is the problem and agree with Robert.


Back door? I wish I knew about a back door so I wouldn't have to spend the next two hours arguing with multiple CSRs.



RobertE said:


> I'll say she wouldn't be correct.
> 
> If the installer wishes to keep getting a paycheck, a SWiM16 isn't going to leave his truck (assuming he even has one to begin with) without a line item on his workorder. That is one of several items that is damn near tracked by serial number. He's not going to part with it without a papertrail.


Why is this so difficult?



joed32 said:


> You're right! That's what happened to me. Also once a work order is generated, nothing on earth can change it. You have to cancel and start over.


Sounds promising. Maybe they'll get me installed about the same time as the new DirecTivo comes out?:lol:



BattleZone said:


> Very BAD advice. You're going to do nothing but waste the installer's time and money, when there's no way he's going to be able to complete the job and get paid. Plus, the OP will be wasting his own time.
> 
> ALWAYS get the work order correct! Don't screw the installer over by accepting a work order that you know isn't right.


And how do I get the work order right? This is the 2nd order in a week that they have wrong and the first is still in limbo - because the 'Case Management' people wouldn't listen to me. I have no way of knowing what the work order says and they won't tell me who the installer is. I've already 'wasted' hours just trying to give DirecTV money. What do I have to do to get them to take my money and get me set up?



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I've seen that "manuever" attempted by a few others, and no one wins in the end.


Manuever? 99% of the people that call DirecTV would expect DirecTV to know what they are doing and be able to get something as simple as replacing a receiver or getting a 'Whole Home DVR' order entered into the system. Most people wouldn't know there was a problem until the installer showed up and they would both be confused and have to reschedule.

We are not talking rocket science here for the love of God!

Here I call again - any bets on how long I'm on the phone, how many people I'll have to talk to and how wrong the end result will be? I'd raise hell with the poor CSR but it won't help and they can't do what DirecTV's half-assed system won't allow. Keeping my fingers crossed&#8230;..


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

It's always a good idea to have the unsupported MRV removed from your account and then "real" whole home added back. It only causes problems if you don't.

Make sure the work order is correct! If it's not, the entire work order is cancelled and the tech gets screwed out of getting payed for the service call. 

The techs usually have SWiM16's on the truck but not always. That's why the work order should be as accurate as possible.

Some techs will NOT complete the internet connection unless it goes directly to the router. I got in a big fight with my installer because he would not let me tap the internet connection from one of my wireless adapters.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, some installers need a little more training on that. The broadband DECA works fine via wireless.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> Back door? I wish I knew about a back door so I wouldn't have to spend the next two hours arguing with multiple CSRs.


I think Chris has laid it out, but to go a bit further to your other parts:
"Most" DirecTV customers wouldn't have ever know about "unsupported" MRV service, so they wouldn't have run into the problem you're having.
You have a "non standard" account setting that is causing this problem with their system.
Converting your account back to a "standard" account, should resolve this and have the system then function correctly, or at least better than it is for you now.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah, some installers need a little more training on that. The broadband DECA works fine via wireless.


"If you were to ask me", the training is faulty from the top down. We're coming up on 60 days since the national rollout and there are way too many problems still happening and from every group at DirecTV.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I can't speak for other markets, but SWiM16s are not a standard issue part here. They are listed at $300+, so it's on a as needed basis. If it's not a line item on the work order, they won't give it to me. If by some freak chance I had one, it's still not going to leave my truck without said line item. I'm not going to foot the bill for that part thats now gone "missing" since there is no paper trail for it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike Greer said:


> We are not talking rocket science here for the love of God!


It's also not an over-simplified "one size fits all" approach either. SWiM16's are not for everyone.

Yes, the orders should be in line with the installation...but field anomalies happen...as customers unintentionally fail to disclose physical install issues or onsite realities (distances, multiple floors, legacy receiver plans, etc).

Another layer, obviously, is equipment inventories with the installers themselves.

All these can contribute to things not lining up perfectly at an installation. What I do know is that pointing fingers or having a hissy fit gets little done. Its a collaborative process.

If everyone works towards a solution instead of working as a problem...more gets done.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

RobertE said:


> I can't speak for other markets, but SWiM16s are not a standard issue part here. They are listed at $300+, so it's on a as needed basis. If it's not a line item on the work order, they won't give it to me. If by some freak chance I had one, it's still not going to leave my truck without said line item. I'm not going to foot the bill for that part thats now gone "missing" since there is no paper trail for it.


Yeah, same here no OLI no SWIM16 from the warehouse.

If, for some reason I have one on my truck that didn't get used it goes right back to the warehouse. Consumables are part of our performance metric, coming up short a SWIM16 could be enough to trigger a reduction in pay grade.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> Very BAD advice. You're going to do nothing but waste the installer's time and money, when there's no way he's going to be able to complete the job and get paid. Plus, the OP will be wasting his own time.


How is that bad advice? The customer doesn't know what is actually on the WO that the contractor has actually received, including any notes. If you have followed my posts over time I have always been careful to tip installers and to make sure that they are treated fairly because I know they don't make much money. However, the customer also is not required to accept an installation that doesn't suit the customers needs or was incorrectly written up by a CSR.

I suggest that you chill regarding that comment.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Well… I’m not sure what I’m going to get or even if anyone will show up but here is the latest…

The original order was, as suspected wrong. A very nice guy named David said the order was just to connect the Internet and had nothing to do with a SWM, DECA or WHDVR install so he canceled it and refunded my CC.

He then tried to do the correct order and the only option it gave him was to add the Internet kit – nothing else related to MRV. He played around and then came back and said that he had removed WHDVR from my account to see if that would fix and he still couldn’t do it. He then had his supervisor try to add it and the supervisor couldn’t either. After a bit he said he everything added and notes for the technician that the install would require DECA adapters, bandstop filters and a SWM 16. Scheduled it for tomorrow (Yesterday they told me they couldn’t do it until Saturday).

He also told me that as soon as the installer arrived to go everything and make sure all was well before he did anything and if there was any trouble to call on the spot.

Few minutes later I got an email confirming my order and it still looks wrong:

DIRECTV® Slimline Satellite Dish Free 1 Free 
No Annual Commitment 1 
No Annual Commitment Free 1 Free 
DIRECTV® HD-DVR - Install Free 1 Free 
Sales Order Credit ($49.00) 1 ($49.00) 
Professional Installation $49.00 
Tax $0.00 
Order Total $0.00

Even worse the email told me to call and schedule the install! So…. I called the number and talked to someone else. They said it was scheduled for tomorrow 4-8pm and he wasn’t sure why the email said I should call. I had him look at the notes and he said the notes had info about DECA adapters, Dish Install and SWM16. I asked who was going to do the install and he said it was DirecTV Home so it would be someone from DirecTV? Who knows?

Just as I hung up the guy from case management on my other problem called so I had him look and he also said it was scheduled for tomorrow 4-8 and said something about DECA and SWM16.

I’m not sure what will happen but I don’t have a lot hope.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

RobertE said:


> I'll say she wouldn't be correct.
> 
> If the installer wishes to keep getting a paycheck, a SWiM16 isn't going to leave his truck (assuming he even has one to begin with) without a line item on his workorder. That is one of several items that is damn near tracked by serial number. He's not going to part with it without a papertrail.


Not sure what the hang up is. He did try to remove MRV from account but it still wouldn't let him order the WHDRV setup.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It's also not an over-simplified "one size fits all" approach either. SWiM16's are not for everyone.
> 
> Yes, the orders should be in line with the installation...but field anomalies happen...as customers unintentionally fail to disclose physical install issues or onsite realities (distances, multiple floors, legacy receiver plans, etc).
> 
> ...


Geez - are you on the board of directors or something?:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike Greer said:


> Geez - are you on the board of directors or something?:lol:


Only the MG *Bored* of Directors. 

Lets all hope you get resolved to your satisfaction this install go-around.


----------



## Leviathan2217 (Jul 6, 2010)

Mike Greer said:


> Geez&#8230;. I don't think this can be right!
> 
> First I have to say that after talking to 5 people at DirecTV over the last week that they have been exceptionally nice. Even after some really stupid things that don't relate to my question now they really have been much easier to talk to than in the past when I've dealt with them!
> 
> ...


Well, this is my first post, so hello to all. First, I must point out that I am a TECH CSR for D*, so you may have spoken to me sometime in the past. Also, NONE of my views or opinions reflect D*, but my own only. I felt compelled by your posting (I read these forums between calls, it helps put things into perspective and I have learned quite a bit from reading these posts) to let you know exactly what the CSR has mistakenly ordered. From what you have posted here, it souinds like you have the wireless internet connection kit for 79.99$ + 4.99$ for shipping. This is NOT a MRV system and does not include any decas or BSFs. If you want the MRV, you need to request the whole home viewing kit, with coax internet connection (for a separate line to the router with a BB deca or a standard DECA with Power inserter). DTV will advise you to avoid opening the package and refuse shipment. They should be able to refundat that point. Regardless of the number of tuners on the account, SPI (standard professional installation), the $49 of the overall price, is designed to provide a SWM 16 if needed and to facilitate the entire install. If the installer does not have the SWM 16 then he needs to get it, and by looking at the account and the work order, he should be able to acertain the number of tuners in the install. The whole home viewing kit, which gives you MRV without ethernet cables, and it is $99+$49 install. Call as soon as you can to get that corrected, and if they don't give you what you want, the ask for the sup. Also, if you have the e-net cabling, then DTV CAN put the MRV system on your account, but it is not supported. It just takes a creative CSR, but for the most time, we can get it to work. Please verifiy your order and call us back for corrections so that we can avoid any problems with the install. Message me if you have any quesitons or concerns....


----------



## Leviathan2217 (Jul 6, 2010)

Also, please doublecheck that the order includes the internet connection kit, as the basic kit and the inet kit are the same price, and then make certain that the installer runs the line to the router and adds the extra deca for internet connection. If there are ANY problems with the install, PLEASE call us no more than 7 days. Within that window, we, a CSRs, have extra resources available to facilitate a quick resolution for a botched install. Anything more than that and we have to go through the normal channels (troubleshooting over the phone, and scheduling SC the old fashioned way..)


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks for trying to help Leviathan2217. Check my later posts... Order canceled and redone a different way but I still suspect there may be trouble!

If the installer is 'Direct Home' does that mean they actully work for DirecTV rather than being as subcontractor?


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Only the MG *Bored* of Directors.
> 
> Lets all hope you get resolved to your satisfaction this install go-around.


It takes a very special set of skills to be on the MG Bored of Directors!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike Greer said:


> It takes a very special set of skills to be on the MG Bored of Directors!


A good pillow for one. :lol:

Sounds like things may be looking up for you soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Just an update to my MRV order…

I have to give a huge THANKS to David at DirecTV and the installer that came to install everything!

David is the 4th CSR I talked to attempting to add ‘supported’ MRV to my account. He tried several ways (as did the previous 3 CSRs without good results) to get the system to let him add the WHDVR service install to my account but couldn’t get it to add. He removed the ‘unsupported’ MRV that I had turned on previously but still it wouldn’t allow him to put in the order. I’m not sure what he did but whatever it was it worked! The order info looked wrong on my confirmation email but the installer knew exactly what he needed and was ready to go when he showed up.

Thanks David – you are exactly the kind of guy DirecTV needs on the phone and you should get a raise!

As for the installer…. He showed up about 10 minutes before the ‘window’ of my appointment. Not only did he show up but he showed up with the correct equipment and he knew what he was doing! I was thoroughly impressed with him. MRV was not a mystery to him like many of the horror stories I’ve seen posted here. He replaced my LNB, installed a SWiM16 and 4 DECA adapters and had MRV up and going using DECA and my Internet connection for VOD in no time at all. Great work all the way around!

If all the installers and CSRs could be like these two guys DirecTV would be in a much better place as far as customer service goes. Thanks guys!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Glad it went so smoothly, and the results are solid, Mike! I hope my friend who has his install next week has as good fortune.

My install went very well, and the installers were competent and efficient, except for forgetting the backplate to the new SWM dish., which slowed things down a bit.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Maybe there's hope for the rest of us.


----------



## Leviathan2217 (Jul 6, 2010)

Mike Greer said:


> Just an update to my MRV order&#8230;
> 
> I have to give a huge THANKS to David at DirecTV and the installer that came to install everything!
> 
> ...


I am glad that things went smoothly with yuor install. for the most part, the installers know what needs to be done; the whole home viewing kit is not that difficult to install. The difficulty comes in when call center employees are required to rely on their references, tools, and programs for everything. It is inevitable that problems will arise. With that in mind, most of the issues we run into are due to the programs that we are required to use failing to perform as advertised, and this is why so many CSRs struggle to provide the service needed for these installs. This generally occurs only with new tech or when they make a significant change. Again, if anyone has any questions regardingh D*, the Whole Home Viewing kit, or anything D* related, feel free to message me or to call D*. If anyone needs clarification regarding their orders, I will answer what questions I can.


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

It's funny because I ran into this almost exact situation yesterday. I had a service call for a customer who was running MRV over ethernet and only his 3 HD-DVR's were connected. His other 2 HD were left out in the cold. 

His house had a close lightning strike that fried the HDMI on one of his HR-21-100's So i swapped that for a HR24. I replaced the 2 WB68's that were fried and told him he Is supposed to have SWM and said that I can try and get him set up for it. Luckily his service call was already case management (my favorite D* employees, they make things HAPPEN).

So after I got done swapping his HR and a D12 that burnt out, plus his 2 WB68's I called case management and told her we need to get this guy converted to SWM with the proper MRV hardware. At first it wouldn't let her because he had MRV on his account so she took that off. Generated a work order to install the SWM 16, turned MRV back on. I also asked if she would waive the 99$ install fee since he's a loyal customer and should have had SWM anyways. She agreed, so now I'm going back Friday to swap his WB68's for a SWM 16 and drop in some decas.

I like to live vicariously through my customers and pretend like I have that many TV's/Receivers!!


----------

